# I swear he surprises me more and more every day....and today for the good



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

So today was no different than any other day.
I left this morning to run some errands and put Kian in his crate after his morning walk. 
Stop at the pet store to buy some food, a tire and a long training leash. As I walk in I see this gorgeous V. Stunning girl, 5 years old and the lady had her for 3 weeks. She adopted her from a family who could no longer care for the dog because she was too much with 3 kids. So this lady and I talked V's for about 20 minutes.
Once I get home I decide to take Kian out for a drive and to one of the big parks in the city. 
I take him to a part of the park that has 4 soccer fields. I let him off his leash in hopes that he will be well behaved. BOOM, he takes off like a bat out of ****..... he is running around and sniffing......Fine. One thing he never does is come back right away, in this circumstance no biggie.
Today I wanted him to really stretch his legs. 1 hour goes by and he is starting to show a bit of fatigue. The whole time he is keeping his distance never coming too close, usually buzzing by me within 5 feet.
Then I decide to walk into the woods. There are several trails so I casually stroll in. He soon follows. He keeps 10 feet ahead of me the whole time. Now this is where he really surprised me.
He got a little to far from me and I gave him his "WAIT" command. He stopped dead in his tracks and looked back...I swear I almost jumped up for joy. I walked over to him and he released him with an "OK" and waived him forward. 
The whole time we were in the woods he always looked back to see where I was. It was [glow=red,2,300]AWESOME[/glow]. I tried testing him a few times too, I would hide behind a big tree and just say his name once and within a few seconds he would find me and be so happy to see me.....*IT WAS A GREAT DAY FOR THE TWO OF US*.
So, as we are leaving the woods he's running full tilt and stops dead in his tracks. I walk up to him and notice another dog and master about 20 feet in front of us. Oh, I recognise that tail wag...yep, you got it, another V.
A 7 yeard old female...stunning as well. Myself and her owner (who's name I did not get) talked V's for about 15 minutes, lovely older gentleman who has been hunting with V's for the last dozen years or so. He loved Kian and so did his Jesse. 
Kian and Jesse wrestled for a bit, Kian got a whooping as usual because he's just a little guy still.

Well, after all that Kian and I make our way back to the car, I give him a bottle of water and we are on our way home. Would you know it, he crashed like a tonne of bricks in about 3 minutes. He was so tired.

Now, for most this might not seem like a significant thing, but for myself this was a big accomplishment today for the both of us.
Thanks for reading.

oh and the fact that I saw 2 V's today just blows my mind, I have never seen 2 in one day.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Big Congrat's. 

When you can finally work 'em off lead that first time. It's a big deal, a really big deal. ;D


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

When we are hunting up a trail my girl runs about 30 ft in front of me. She always looks back to see where you are at about this distance. If she goes around a bend and you don't follow she comes back to see where you went. This seems to be a natural instinct. However I want her to be about 10-15ft in front for deer and this is more of a challenge.

Keep working Kian. Train every day and you will build up a great rapport. Everyone loves a well trained dog.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

So much like Blaze! just a younger version. In open field, his beh. very much the same. And when it was time to come back to the truck , forget it. But from early on, on woods trails he woould do the same thing - get ahead, stop and wait for me. "Oh You"re coming , OK!" If he was out of sight , I would just call"Blaze , Lets go" and_ zoom _ there he was. Now he heeds the "Halt" command which is the same as your "wait." He never wants to be out of range from me. And now that he's older and heeds commands better I feel more confident on off lead excursions. But what a feeling. I smiled alot when I read your post. 
You are very lucky to see lots of V's . I have yet to see another in the flesh except for the one I own and the guy I had growing up.


----------



## Zero4910 (Sep 28, 2009)

I can't wait till I can post something like this! I got a big smile while reading it and pretending I was the owner! Congrats!

-adam


----------



## Kasey71209 (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh that was so great to read!  I love those days when you look at your dog and are like I have the best freaking dog in the world! All that hard work training paid off! Even at 14 weeks Kasey is doing so good with his training the first thing he learned was come and nu uh (our version of no) so I've never put a leash on him to go potty outside. I think it helped him learn his boundaries quicker. he'll be running like a bat out of **** around with our pitt and i love when they get close to the edge of the property and halt like they're going to drop off a cliff lol


----------

